# 5 month old nubian wether can't get up! Help



## wittleacres (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm fairly new to goats and have no idea what is going on with this little guy! If one of the other goats knock him over he wont, or can't get up on his own. He will stand and walk if we pick him up but seems a little groggy. This has been going on for 3 days! We've had him for about a month and he was doing great until now, please please please help!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 22, 2015)

What's his temp?


----------



## wittleacres (Aug 22, 2015)

I've never taken a goats temp...how do I do that?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 22, 2015)

you will need to take it rectal on him, can you separate him into his own area where he can see the others but not get pushed around by them for now?

@Goat Whisperer, @OneFineAcre


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 22, 2015)

Take his temperature. 

Have you had any changes in feed or hay? How long have you had him? How long have you had the other goats? How do his lungs sound? How does his rumen sound? Are his eye lids pale? Gums? Has he had his CDT shots? Have you run a fecal on him?

Honestly, because you are new to goats I really think you should be calling your vet out. When a goat goes down they can go down hard.


----------



## wittleacres (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone...I panicked and called the vet.....She said it sounded like anemia and after checking his eyelids and gums I found that they were very pale! I was told to worm him right away and give him nutri-drench?  Is there anything else you guys would do?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you know what type of worms he has?

Keep an eye on him, they can bleed out internally when they have a high load and then the parasites die off quickly. What did you use and at what dosage?

I would give him some probotics and start giving some alfalfa (don't give it to fast)

Is he eating? You may want to give a b-complex injection if the drench isn't helping.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 22, 2015)

I would consider giving some iron. Red cell is a good choice.


----------

